# Bluetooth hub problem

## danilo2

Hi!

I've updated my gentoo world yesterday and I cannot use any bluetooth device after this update.

(my current kenrel is 3.0.0 and I'm using genkernel to configure and compile it).

When I'm running:

```
/etc/init.d/bluetooth start
```

I've got following error:

```
Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Protocol not found
```

Additionaly

```
modprobe rfcomm
```

gives me:

```
FATAL: Module rfcomm not found.
```

What should I do to fix this problem?

Thank you very much!  :Smile: 

----------

## ultraincognito

You must reconfigure kernel. Include module rfcomm and recompile kernel. Also if you compile it as module don't forget note it to /etc/conf.d/modules.

----------

## danilo2

Hi! Thnak you for yours answe, but I'm currently using genkernel to configure my kernel. On my laptop I'm configuring it by hand, but I really want to use genkernel on my destp workstation. 

Maybe I'm missing something, but while using gnkernel I'm not configuring the kernel?

----------

## danilo2

Please if anybody knows what should I do to make it working with genkernel I will be very thankfull!  :Smile: 

----------

## danilo2

Ok, I've tried several things, but genkernel alwaysoutputs kernel which does not work with my bluetooth hub.

I found out, that when running gentoo from livecd my bluetooth devices are working good, so could you tell me if it is possible to copy genkernel konfiguration from livecd?

I was searching for it in /proc folder, but without luck  :Sad: 

----------

